# very vocal snow bengal



## bethal (Dec 5, 2013)

quick backstory
- had a family who didn't want her and needed to move
- sister took her even though she couldn't have her in student housing
- cat moved to my mothers when land lord found out
- mother has 5 cats already (crazy cat family!!!) and she started fighting
- me (male) and my girlfreind took the cat as we don't have other cats. 

we've only had her ~3 days now. 

like you'd expect, she's beautiful!!!1!eleven!

but she is very vocal, just randomly moewing at us for anything. she doesn't want feeding or even need a poop she just wants to meow XD while it's all cute now we would like some information on how to help calm her down a little. 

I read up that snow bengals are normally "crazy" and vocal and stupid before we got the cat but we didn't quite expect her so loud and stupid. 

the stupid/drooling we can deal with though XD unless you know any good cat napkins?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations her on taking on - poor thing sounds as if she has gone from pillar to post 
How old is she? and has she been spayed yet?
Bengals are vocal and very active cats but she is probably crying because she is in unfamiliar surroundings so could settle down. Try plugging in a Feliway or similar type of pheremone diffuser.
Would love to see photos of her - snow bengals are definitely beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## bethal (Dec 5, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Congratulations her on taking on - poor thing sounds as if she has gone from pillar to post
> How old is she? and has she been spayed yet?
> Bengals are vocal and very active cats but she is probably crying because she is in unfamiliar surroundings so could settle down. Try plugging in a Feliway or similar type of pheremone diffuser.
> Would love to see photos of her - snow bengals are definitely beautiful :001_wub:


yeah, sad past but she's extremely loving still and I don't want her to move again!

we actually have a very small house but it's an upgrade from my mothers home as she had to lock her to a single room so she didn't fight with the others 

I have no idea how old she is, nor does my sister as the family that left her basically just said "we're moving away, do you want our cat?" and gave it her.

I assume she's just over 1 year old. simply because she doesn't seem fully grown yet but very close knowing how other bengals grow to with my mothers cats.

first day she was here she was EXTREMELY VOCAL but has calmed somewhat. but she was also purring which was weird. she litteraly went around the whole house with us smelling every corner. I assume she could smell our cat that passed away a year ago but seemed extremely happy to be let roam although she never left our veiw and ALWAYS meowed 

the meows aren't something I'm used to too. it's not aggresive but it's close to but she shows no other signs of aggresion. a very short meow. a little like you stood on there tail.

thats why I'm not used to it cos it sounds alarming and aggresive and normally with cats the meows more calm.

might try a defusor at a later date but thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bengals were bred from Siamese lines - Siamese like to tell you where they are and what they are doing. They don't meow like other cats either so it may sound strange to you.
Cats purr sometimes when they are nervous as well as when they are content.
I asked if she was spayed because she could be 'calling' ( in season )


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

That type of miaowing sounds as though she is feeling quite anxious, which is not surprising considering all the recent changes she has been through, poor lass. Thank you goodness she has landed on her feet with you and your G/F. :thumbup1: You obviously intend to your best to make her happy.

I expect, like most Bengals, she will always be rather vocal, but I feel sure this current state of anxiety is just a temporary thing. I would try and involve her in interactive energetic games with you as much as possible, as this will distract her from feeling anxious, and also use up some of the surplus energy Bengals are renowned for having.

Bengals love to climb, so provide her with lots of safe opportunities for climbing, such as tall cat trees, even ceiling high ones, and as you have a small house make sure to use the vertical space to best advantage by putting shelves up the walls for her. Here are some shelving ideas which you could adapt easily and cheaply, as a DIY project:

cat shelving - Yahoo Image Search Results

Also, feed her a wet food/canned food diet of high quality meat protein, as this will keep her moods even, and less edgy. So avoid all dry food as well as supermarket foods such as Whiskas and Felix etc,as they contains lots of carbs (grains and sugars) which are not good for her health and will fill her up for only a short while, then she will be hungry again. Protein takes longer to digest and will help her develop strong bones and muscle. 
HiLife Natures Essentials, Wainwrights pots, Natures Menu (all from [email protected]), are better foods than the usual supermarket junk food.

Or buy good quality food on line, imported from Germany & Sweden (German & Swedish cat food being much better quality than UK cat food)

All Products | The Happy Kitty Company

all good stuff:thumbup1:

or :

Wet & Canned Cat Food: Free Delivery on orders £25+ zooplus!

look at Grau, Bozita, Animonda Carny, Catz Fine Food.

I'd live to see some pics of your gorgeous cat!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Bengals were bred from Siamese lines - Siamese like to tell you where they are and what they are doing.


Unless there have been some infusions of Siamese in the last decade or so, the breed used mainly in the development of the Bengal was the Burmese (who are also vocal, as they originate from the same stock). The colourpoint (Snow Bengal) gene came via a brown tabby crossbreed cat Jean Mill used in the early stages of her development.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Unless there have been some infusions of Siamese in the last decade or so, the breed used mainly in the development of the Bengal was the Burmese (who are also vocal, as they originate from the same stock). The colourpoint (Snow Bengal) gene came via a brown tabby crossbreed cat Jean Mill used in the early stages of her development.


I stand corrected.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

bengals are loud and vocal but it's a sound i miss. my button was a proper little madam who would cry extremley loudly whenever she wanted something, including a clean litter tray at three in the morning :frown2: congratulations on your new addition. she'll soon have you twisted round her little paws :001_wub:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Unless there have been some infusions of Siamese in the last decade or so, the breed used mainly in the development of the Bengal was the Burmese (who are also vocal, as they originate from the same stock). The colourpoint (Snow Bengal) gene came via a brown tabby crossbreed cat Jean Mill used in the early stages of her development.


Bengals also come in a range of colors associated with a form of albinism, called "snow" by breeders, that indicates Siamese and Burmese ancestry


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I stand corrected.


Nope they say the snow it thought to come from either Siamese or Burmese :thumbup1:

So either breed could give the Bengal it's voice


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thank you to you and your family for rescueing this girl , she is still settling in , but does sound happy , before i got my boy neutered he used to howl if he needed a poo , then howl when he done one , then howl to get me to move it , then howl when he realised it was gone he s better now , plus it helped getting a lidded litter tray too, best wishes for your girl , woul love to see pics or a vid if possible pleaseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Nope they say the snow it thought to come from either Siamese or Burmese :thumbup1:


From a genetics point of view, the Snow could not come from Burmese as they don't carry the colourpoint gene.

The first Snow Bengals appeared in Jean Mill's cattery following the use of the brown tabby Millwood Finally Found, which she discovered in a pound, after a long search for an entire cat with the right type to use in her breeding programme. Jean herself said that the colourpoint gene originated from him.

Gene Johnson of GoGees cattery was responsible for the introduction of the Burmese (American type) at a later date.

In the late 80's/early 90's I was involved in Bengals (first UK member of the US breed club) and corresponded with Jean herself a great deal (pre-internet days). My article on Bengals which was published in Cat World in 1990 was the first in the UK cat press.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> From a genetics point of view, the Snow could not come from Burmese as they don't carry the colourpoint gene.
> 
> The first Snow Bengals appeared in Jean Mill's cattery following the use of the brown tabby Millwood Finally Found, which she discovered in a pound, after a long search for an entire cat with the right type to use in her breeding programme. Jean herself said that the colourpoint gene originated from him.
> 
> ...


Just read it on TICA what it says about snows? As I was interested in them? TICA Bengal Breed Introduction maybe want to let them know their information is wrong? Also from a couple of other places when I was reading up on blue eyed snows? Below from Bengal cat world US.

"Snows are also known as Seal Lynx Point, Seal Mink and Seal Sepia. Seal Lynx Points have Siamese cats in their ancestry, so will always have blue eyes, whereas the Seal Sepia was derived from Burmese and will never have blue eyes. A Seal Mink has both Lynx Point and Sepia genes so the eyes can be any colour, though they will never be as bright blue as the Lynx Points. "

Maybe it is wrong read it in quite a few places?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Maybe it is wrong read it in quite a few places?


It's possible - there is a lot of conflicting data out there.

Several links claim that Millwood Finally Found was the first registered Bengal - he wasn't, he was the moggy I mentioned above used in the breeding programme. Jean herself concluded he may have had some Himalayan (CP Persian) in his background to give the colourpoint gene.

I have links to a pedigree database with all the foundation Bengals in it - Egyptian Maus were used and an Aby or two, before the Burmese were brought in - no Siamese at all. I've also still got the letters from Jean, so maybe if anyone's interested I can start a new thread.


----------



## bethal (Dec 5, 2013)

sorry I've been slow, work and all ^_^

don't worry though she's having a lovely time with my girlfreind while I'm busy.

glad to hear a part of it might just be anxiaty. however she has calmed down A LOT! she's currently acting rather weird by not being with us and napping in weird places. however, we assume were to blaim as she looks very bloated and I do think we have been over feeding her with treats :frown2:



lymorelynn said:


> I asked if she was spayed because she could be 'calling' ( in season )


we actually don't know at all. my sister didn't get told anything.

although she assumes she isn't because she's never been on heat before and only really had a steady attitude.

but it's guess work at best.



chillminx said:


> feed her a wet food/canned food diet of high quality meat protein, as this will keep her moods even, and less edgy. So avoid all dry food as well as supermarket foods such as Whiskas and Felix etc,as they contains lots of carbs (grains and sugars) which are not good for her health and will fill her up for only a short while, then she will be hungry again. Protein takes longer to digest and will help her develop strong bones and muscle.


I have been reading a lot about needing special food however my sister says she was quite happy with normal food. although with her current bloatedness and smelly farts I'm going to say she would like better food ^_^

hopefully _soon_ she will pirk up a little as it's always a little worrying when a cats sleeping in very weird places and not being social but we'll see../

thanks a lot for the links though!

she is VERY adventurous too. she's knocked so many stuff off shelves XD she's already claimed a shelf and other places and we might do our own DIY on some stuff to make it more fun instead of buying more junk as we're all junked up over here XD


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I suggest you get her checked over by your vet. If she hasn't been spayed she needs to be done as soon as possible - unspayed cats will try to escape when in call and mate with any tom that is available, sometimes carrying diseases  Leaving her intact increases not only the chance of unwanted pregnancy but also of pyometra (puss in the womb) and cancer.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

She's probably settling in, and could also be bored. A vet check is a good idea to rule out any health issues first.



MerlinsMum said:


> I have links to a pedigree database with all the foundation Bengals in it - Egyptian Maus were used and an Aby or two, before the Burmese were brought in - no Siamese at all. I've also still got the letters from Jean, so maybe if anyone's interested I can start a new thread.


If only all the original databases had correct information, and things weren't changed by breeders to suit them at the time.

There are many cats in the Bengal according to all the breeders I know (Maus, Maine Coons, Persians, Ocicats, Burmese, Siamese, moggies -and more)
There are Bengals carrying colourpoint, longhair, cinnamon, chocolate etc. many breeders test so they know what they're dealing with.
A friends girl carries chocolate which traces back many generations to a chocolate Ocicat.

And of course this cat in question may not even be a pedigree Bengal. And I highly doubt she is stupid.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> If only all the original databases had correct information, and things weren't changed by breeders to suit them at the time.


Without the databases, and the word from the horse's mouth, what are we to know, and what can we - more importantly - prove?

Given the extreme type of most Siamese in the 1980's in the USA, and the knowledge that Jean Mill actively sought a cat/s of suitable type to use in her breeding programme (she was against my suggestion of BSH!), I still do not think Siamese were used in their foundation.

Jean was open and honest about the cats she used in the initial development - she had no ulterior motive in the early days, as it was firstly finding a cat that would willingly breed with the ALC, and then finding cats of the shape she thought would most closely keep to that type she had in mind (a domestic version of the ALC).



> And of course this cat in question may not even be a pedigree Bengal. And I highly doubt she is stupid.


Whoever mentioned stupid? 

As I said before, this needs a thread of its own.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

bethal said:


> quick backstory
> - had a family who didn't want her and needed to move
> - sister took her even though she couldn't have her in student housing
> - cat moved to my mothers when land lord found out
> ...


 I think she is randomly meowing because she is in a new home and will calm down after she has lived with you for a week or maybe two . I have a Norwegian forest cat which is a vocal breed, but when I first got her she would sing at me for no reason then after a few days she started to do it less and by the end of the week she had stopped it . I hope she settles in soon


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bethal said:


> sorry I've been slow, work and all ^_^
> 
> don't worry though she's having a lovely time with my girlfreind while I'm busy.
> 
> ...


she sounds like a beautiful cat , i like them chatty myself , but i might be concerned about the bloatedness and the smelly farts , it dosent sound too good, or maybe i just have a very special boy who never farts or .....he blames it on the dog  sorry i would look into it though, being very smelly can be infection -bloatedness? tf ? gairdia?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Bloated?....or pregnant. Get her to the vet, quickly.

And yes, please feed her a decent wet (or raw, or both) diet. No kibble! And very light on the treats, if any. Fed a good diet high in meat protein, a cat will not need treats.

It is normal for a cat to sleep in different places. Please do take Chillmix's advice to heart, she needs lots of places to be able to jump and climb and get up high. And of course a cardboard box for a Box Fort.

But..vet first. If she's pregnant you need to know, and consider your options. If she isn't (or not too far along) getting her spayed as soon as possible is very important.

Congratulations on the rescue! What's her name? Poor kitty, it's rough on a cat being shunted around like that.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Bethal, as others have said there is nothing "special" about the diet I recommended - it is just good quality food which a great many forum members feed their cats on, whether they are pedigrees or moggies. 

If by "normal cat food" your sister means supermarket stuff such as Whiskas and Felix please be assured that is NOT a good diet for any cat, as it contains grain, fillers and sugars. Cats cannot digest grains and sugars are bad for their health, and a real risk of triggering diabetes. 

As for dry food, pleeeeeeease don't give her any at all, as it is mostly all junk, and is very bad for her health, being implicated in causing chronic dehydration leading to bladder and kidney problems, constipation, digestive disorders. Dry food is not even good for cats teeth (contrary to what the manufacturers say) as it has been proved in reputable studies to trigger chronic gingivitis, a nasty incurable disease. 

If you need to give her a small amount of dry food whilst you wean her onto a healthier diet, then give her either Applaws Dry, Orijen or Arcana, as they are grain free and not full of nasty fillers. 

Looking forward to seeing pics of the wall of shelves you're planning to put up for her to climb:thumbup1:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> and the knowledge that Jean Mill actively sought a cat/s of suitable type to use in her breeding programme (she was against my suggestion of BSH!), I still do not think Siamese were used in their foundation.
> 
> Jean was open and honest about the cats she used in the initial development as it was firstly finding a cat that would willingly breed with the ALC


But she wasn't the only one breeding them, yes she created the breed but then others were involved. From what I've heard from Mau breeders they were hardly willing to breed with the ALC 
Do agree it's another thread though 



MerlinsMum said:


> Whoever mentioned stupid?


The OP, 3 times in the very first post.


----------



## bethal (Dec 5, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Bloated?....or pregnant. Get her to the vet, quickly.


definatly bloated as it's already gone down a little 

I think vet would be a bit much. she's never been out and the only cats she's been with (my mums) are neutered. she's also had just over 3cans in 2 days +treats like maybe quarter chicken breast, tuna, 2prawns and a bit of a sausage. so we do admit we've been bad owners there 

I was reading up a lot of places saying bengals can have irritable bowl syndrome and we suspect she might too. in fact, we're going shopping today to buy her some toys (she likes stringy and feather toys which we don't have many of  instead of balls and bigger toys like our old cat liked)

and she doesn't even like dry food (as we tested a little on first day) and dry treats which is kindaa first for me. although she loves a little bit of my meats I eat like sausages and chicken ^_^ the girls very nice though so hopefully I'll learn to resist

she also loves cat nip... we have a few bags because we're cat drug dealer  and she got into one of them while we were sleeping XD it was all over the floor and she was sleeping with lodes on her in her basket on the shelves XD

btw thank you for the support so far but I do agree that other conversation would probably be best elsewhere?

and I'll take photo's "soon"


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Bethal, as others have said there is nothing "special" about the diet I recommended - it is just good quality food which a great many forum members feed their cats on, whether they are pedigrees or moggies.
> 
> If by "normal cat food" your sister means supermarket stuff such as Whiskas and Felix please be assured that is NOT a good diet for any cat, as it contains grain, fillers and sugars. Cats cannot digest grains and sugars are bad for their health, and a real risk of triggering diabetes.
> 
> ...


 Nothing special about them whatsoever it's just good for cats to eat a cat food that is low in calcium, high in protien and made with fresh food. If you speak to your vet they will tell you that the supermarket cat foods and brands like whiskars and felix are no good for the reasons mentioned above and that it's best to feed them applpaws and the wet foods mentioned previously.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Please don't feed her sausage, as they are generally full of spices (such as garlic and onion) that are toxic to cats.

Why do you think she has IBS? If she is having trouble with her bowel movements, that is another reason to stop feeding her so much human food. Tuna is never good for cats, the chicken and shrimp would be okay, as long as they are not cooked in any butter, oils or, as mentioned before, spices, but only in small amounts as they are not balanced nutrition. And I mean small amounts. Such as a pea sized taste.

Really the best thing is to get her on a good for cats canned diet, no treats, and feed her on a regular schedule. As time goes on you'll know, by whether she gains or loses, if you need to increase the food or decrease it.

And yes, the vet. No matter what you were told, about "shots, worming and spay" one should always take a new cat to the vet for a check up.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with lorilu - please don't feed your cat human food, especially foods like sausage, as they all contain a lot of salt, which is bad for your cat's kidneys. 

Bengals are more prone (than some breeds) to Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD) not Irritable Bowel Syndrome, (IBS) which is more of a human condition. So for this reason too it is even more important you get your cat on to a decent diet a.s.a.p. 

Grains & sugars can cause bowel problems for cats with a sensitive digestion,
which is another excellent reason for getting her on to a good grain free sugar free diet, which as I have mentioned means excluding most supermarket foods such as Whiskas and Felix. 

It might also be worth you joining one of the special Bengal cat forums, as there is lots of information there about IBD and diet. We are not permitted here to give links to other forums, but if you google "Bengal Cat IBD forums" you will find them.


----------



## bethal (Dec 5, 2013)

yeah we know the food was bad but she did ask nicely :aureola:

we'll be more responcible next time ^_^

also I think her slight quietness and lathagic movements lately might be cat flu. she's getting slightly weepy eyes and her nose is running. we were going to do a little check up at the vets but now we'll make sure we get one soon so we can get some anti-biotics for her. I know cat flu isn't fatel or older cats but at the same time she seems yougish and we don't want her to suffer. hopefully an appointment "soon" as there is a vets within walking distance ^_^

we'll ask about if she has been spayed and anything else too. 

damn you new high maintenance cat costing a lot already  but her beautiful smile when we stroke her is worth it ^_^


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

An episode of "cat flu" (herpes virus) might not be fatal, but associated problems such as a respiratory infection, or dehydration due to not eating/drinking from loss of appetite, could be. Especially if she had a respiratory infection that went to her lungs and she got pneumonia. Cats are very prone to respiratory infections so I would take her to the vet first thing tomorrow and get those antibiotics started a.s.a.p. 

As she is snuffly she won't be able to smell her food, so feed her something strong smelling e.g. some plain poached white fish with some of the water, or a bit of sardines in tomato sauce (do NOT give her sardines in brine though).


----------



## bethal (Dec 5, 2013)

chillminx said:


> An episode of "cat flu" (herpes virus) might not be fatal, but associated problems such as a respiratory infection, or dehydration due to not eating/drinking from loss of appetite, could be. Especially if she had a respiratory infection that went to her lungs and she got pneumonia. Cats are very prone to respiratory infections so I would take her to the vet first thing tomorrow and get those antibiotics started a.s.a.p.
> 
> As she is snuffly she won't be able to smell her food, so feed her something strong smelling e.g. some plain poached white fish with some of the water, or a bit of sardines in tomato sauce (do NOT give her sardines in brine though).


it's slowly getting worst and I have a vets appointment for her right after work tomorrow  poor thing.

we always teach our cats "whatsis" as in "whats this" for food and to get them in during the night so she has no issues getting hungry and eating like pavlovs dog  who says cats can't learn tricks


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

how is she now , hope she is feeling better


----------



## Josephine82 (Dec 10, 2013)

Bengals are a vocal breed and I have found that females are the worst for it. She is most likely telling you that she is not happy, also if she is not spayed, then she could be in season.

My bengal girl is a pain for voicing her opinion, especially if she is unhappy, hungry..........actually most of the time. I can hear her coming a good 30 meters off, her yowl is that unique lol

Sorry as I have not read the full thread, been having issues with my IE. But I see she has had a spout on illness  hope she is feeling better.

My bengal tends to get more whiny with her talking when she has worms or is a little under the weather. She will soon settle but don't give into her all the time, as she will learn that yowling = attention.

They are a canny breed


----------



## bethal (Dec 5, 2013)

sorry I didn't update this thread sooner. 

she's "fine" but she's still kinda depressed and not really being anywhere near as social as I would expect of a cat. the "active playful" theme every says of bengals is hardly showing. she doesn't play with any toys and thats a lot of wasted money -_-

the vets said she was fine. the drooling could just be with the breed and she is perfect weight and was very active at the vets so showed no signs of any illness at all. she's is eating her new food just fine and pooping and wee'ing just fine. she's just acting a little depressed

however, she does have flee's which we've tried to treat with some spot-on stuff which doesn't seem to be as effective as I'd hope. she's got scabs on her neck and it might be whats making her depressed said the vet 

we need to wait a little while to give her some advocate the vet proscribed but in the mean time we are trying to force her in the main living room which is helping slowly to get used to us. it's can't be good for a cat to just sit in her bed all day and occasionally eat and poop  getting her in the front room with us she does meow a little telling us about the tree's outside as she watches them, so hopefully over time she'll come out of her shell a little ^_^


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Bless her, perhaps the trauma of so much moving about has finally caught up with her :sad:
Keep hoovering as much as possible and if she will allow you, comb out the fleas until you can apply a better spot on.
I'm sure being around you more will soon cheer her up, she probably just needs more time to adjust to her new home and get to know you


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If she has fleas then you need to treat the WHOLE house thoroughly with either this
Indorex Household Flea Spray 500ml - Animed Direct
or this
Rip Fleas Extra Spray 600ml - Animed Direct
You cannot treat her bedding or yours, but wash everything you can on a hot wash.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Did you find out if she was spayed or not?


----------



## bethal (Dec 5, 2013)

Lunabuma said:


> Did you find out if she was spayed or not?


they couldn't tell

she was registered to a vets elseware when the family who left it with my sister had her, thats where she got vaccines, but they couldn't find her on there system or properly check if she was spayed or not. I did ask ofc but they said the best way of finding out with a house cat is just wait until she goes on heat. I don't want to put her under more stress with a vet going more serious look. but as I told her she's never been on heat from told by my mum and sister and we've not seen any signs yet we can still safely assume she's spayed.

we'll give her a few weeks/months and see how she gets on before going back to the vet seen as we need to wait for the advocate too.

and thank you for the link to the house spray paddypaws ^_^

we actually have some power flea stuff around as we got it for free. it's aweful to use on a cat ofc but as my mum's done before we cover the floor in the powder and leave it for ~3 hours then hoover it up. something I'll be doing while we wait for the vets to give us the OK to give her advocate


----------

